# Entry Level biller, Coder



## apple@ (Mar 4, 2014)

Looking for entry level position


----------



## akj (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't know that many physican offices or hospitals would consider billing or coding to be entry level positions.  Have you considered getting your foot in the door as a file clerk or receptionist? Every coder I know has started in an entry level job such as a registration clerk, office receptionist, etc, and worked their way up to billing and coding.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## cordelia (Mar 5, 2014)

Agree with Sassafrass, try looking for entry level HIM, non coding jobs. Get your foot in the door, gain experience and move up to coding. That is how I did it. Good luck!


Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------



## kwylie (Mar 17, 2014)

*where are you?*

Listing your state and area will help you get more responses.

I have an open position in southern California.  If that is where you live email me your resume.  

kwylie@synermed.com


----------

